# New Free Crochet Patterns To Share - Angel Wing Potholder & Scrubbie!



## SheilaSchnauzies (Jul 23, 2012)

Good morning! Just wanted to send you some of my newer free pattern links.

You can find the Angel Wing Foldover Potholder at http://www.squidoo.com/angelwingpotholder.

The coordinating Angel Wing Face/House Scrubbie is at http://www.squidoo.com/myangelwing

My new Gerbera Daisy Ornament is at http://www.squidoo.com/mygerbera

Happy crocheting to all!


----------



## leo56 (Oct 29, 2012)

Very nice, I like the Angel wings and the Gerber Daisy looks real


----------



## SheilaSchnauzies (Jul 23, 2012)

Thank you SO much! You made my day!



leo56 said:


> Very nice, I like the Angel wings and the Gerber Daisy looks real


----------



## vayankee (May 5, 2011)

Good job! The daisy is very realistic and I love the angel wings, especially the fold over potholder - gotta make a few of those! Thank you for sharing......


----------



## tammyc77 (Apr 7, 2012)

Oh - these are gorgeous - thank you!!


----------



## cen63846 (Apr 7, 2011)

Lovely but how do you print them out?


----------



## SheilaSchnauzies (Jul 23, 2012)

Thanks! All you have to do is scroll down the page until you see the Directions section - it's right there.



cen63846 said:


> Lovely but how do you print them out?


----------



## lovey (Nov 11, 2011)

Nice!


----------



## North Pole (Oct 11, 2011)

SheilaSchnauzies said:


> Thank you SO much! You made my day!


Actually Sheila, you have made my day with these patterns. They will be made by Christmas for family.


----------



## Deenasan (Apr 7, 2013)

How lovely. I like them all but the Gerber Daisy is fascinating! I am eager to read the directions to find out how you did that!!!


----------



## qramadolly (Sep 22, 2012)

You are a cutie to share your patterns i can't wait to try and make them. All so beautiful


----------



## SheilaSchnauzies (Jul 23, 2012)

Wow, I am honored!! Thanks so much!



North Pole said:


> Actually Sheila, you have made my day with these patterns. They will be made by Christmas for family.


----------



## SheilaSchnauzies (Jul 23, 2012)

Thanks so much, I hope you love doing the Gerbera! I love trying to create real-life replicas of flowers since I am an avid gardener. Gerberas are my daughter's favorite flower



Deenasan said:


> How lovely. I like them all but the Gerber Daisy is fascinating! I am eager to read the directions to find out how you did that!!!


----------



## SheilaSchnauzies (Jul 23, 2012)

It's my pleasure! Thanks so much!



qramadolly said:


> You are a cutie to share your patterns i can't wait to try and make them. All so beautiful


----------



## jeanpfaz (Apr 24, 2013)

Thanks so much!
The Gerbera Daisy would look cute on one of the baby headbands I'm wanting to make.


----------



## Kajapi (Aug 20, 2012)

You can find the Angel Wing Foldover Potholder at http://www.squidoo.com/angelwingpotholder.

Thanks for sharing. They are very cute. However, when I tried the above link there was nothing there - even doing a search.


----------



## jeanpfaz (Apr 24, 2013)

Kajapi said:


> You can find the Angel Wing Foldover Potholder at http://www.squidoo.com/angelwingpotholder.
> 
> Thanks for sharing. They are very cute. However, when I tried the above link there was nothing there - even doing a search.


I did a google search and found it here:
http://www.squidoo.com/angelwingpotholder


----------



## Kajapi (Aug 20, 2012)

Thanks for the link!


----------

